# ASUS ROG STRIX VEGA 56 vbios flash with ATI tool



## bonezy (Jul 9, 2018)

Tried to flash the above card in Ati tool with the Vega 64 fw uploaded on this site and I get a SubsystemIDs mismatch error.
GPUz shows that my Vega 56 has Samsung HMB2 memory, same as the memory on the vbios upload here. 
Can it be flashed?

Thanks!


----------



## bonezy (Jul 10, 2018)

All good. I switched to the secondary bios and it flashed ok.
I used Bullzoid's video as reference and used the command line.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Oct 16, 2018)

I thought you couldn't flash any aftermarket Vega- it just doesn't work. There was actually an article posted last year that says that this is actually impossible:

https://www.mobipicker.com/cant-upgrade-amd-rx-vega-56-vega-64-bios-flash/


----------



## bonezy (Oct 17, 2018)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> I thought you couldn't flash any aftermarket Vega- it just doesn't work. There was actually an article posted last year that says that this is actually impossible:
> 
> https://www.mobipicker.com/cant-upgrade-amd-rx-vega-56-vega-64-bios-flash/



Don't know about the article but I managed to flash my Strix 56 just fine via command line and I am getting higher clock speeds on both the gpu & the memory.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Oct 17, 2018)

bonezy said:


> Don't know about the article but I managed to flash my Strix 56 just fine via command line and I am getting higher clock speeds on both the gpu & the memory.



It appears that you have higher clock speeds, but in reality I thought that flashing it did nothing. This came about when people could flash their RX 480 4GB to the a RX 480 8GB, but supposedly AMD fixed this, at this this was my understanding.


----------



## bonezy (Oct 17, 2018)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> It appears that you have higher clock speeds, but in reality I thought that flashing it did nothing. This came about when people could flash their RX 480 4GB to the a RX 480 8GB, but supposedly AMD fixed this, at this this was my understanding.



I don't think that this is the case, as I have also benchmarked the card before and after the flash.
I wouldn't say that the differences are mindblowing but they're there.
I will retest against the other bios (stock strix 56) and revert.


----------

